# Feathers gone around eyes?



## kaiya

I was on vacation for a week and I had someone pet sit my birds. I got back and all seemed fine but when I got them out I noticed they had some missing feathers around their eyes and I was wondering what that could be? Pickett is the blue and yellow and Phoenix is the green and yellow


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I don't really see any issues with the areas around their eyes in the pictures you posted. 
I believe they are both beginning to molt.
If you are particularly concerned about them and the pictures are not depicting the problem adequately, then I would suggest you have them seen by an Avian Vet for well-birdie check-ups. 

Budgie Molting

It appears to me from the pictures posted that you have a mixed gender pair. 
You need to be extremely diligent on doing everything necessary to discourage breeding.
A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads
Rearranging their cage frequently, and limiting the light they get to 8 hours a day will help tremendously. Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.

When they come into condition, limit the amount of protein in their diet at that time. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

Phoenix and Pickett are adorable  

I agree above. If there's a little bit of "baldness" around their eyes (which I can't really see in the photos, either), they're most likely starting a moult and it's nothing to worry about. 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to read through the links above in order to stay updated on all you need to know. If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help!

We hope to see you and your little ones around  

:wave:


----------



## RavensGryf

Hi :welcome:

Phoenix and Pickett are beautiful budgies. I also think everything looks normal. As was mentioned, it could be because the small feathers around the eye has molted. Have you been seeing any larger feathers that have fallen out? At any rate, it doesn’t appear that it’s anything to worry about. 

If you haven’t already done so, please take a look at the Stickies near the top of each forum section. You’ll find lots of interesting and important info there, and answers to some basic questions. 

Looking forward to hearing more about Phoenix and Pickett!


----------

